

Phact.IN - ipwn
http://www.phact.in/
P.H.A.C.T. means Phreakers &#x2F; Hackers &#x2F; Anarchists &#x2F; Cyberpunks &#x2F; Technologists
and it&#x27;s one of the portuguese it security related websites,we develop a new engine and will start to post some texts regarding computer security.
thanks.
======
ipwn
pew-pew

